# Ya salió el NI LabVIEW 2014



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2014)

Salió la última versión de este programa (13/08/2014)

Descarga (*Demo*) disponible en:

*LabVIEW 2014*


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 17, 2014)

Disculpen, pero, este programa que hace? Lo que pasa es que me han llegado correos acerca de este programa y del Altium Designer 

Es un simulador este programa?

Salu2!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2014)

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> Disculpen, pero, este programa que hace? Lo que pasa es que me han llegado correos acerca de este programa y del Altium Designer
> 
> Es un simulador este programa?





http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LabVIEW


----------

